# Rancilio Silvia and Eureka Zenith 65e



## mesitisg (Jul 21, 2012)

Here's my setup then..


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice set up, same as mine though I have classic with PID.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Sweet set up , I like how the knock box looks perfectly sized directly under the machine .


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

nice looking set up there.


----------



## mesitisg (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks







Actually both the knockbox drawer and the one under the grinder are custom made. I find the grider drawer really handy as I keep it opened while grinding and it collects any coffee thats falls.


----------



## DiscoYou (Jul 27, 2015)

Very nice. I really fancy a 65e.


----------



## 16carolina (Oct 29, 2016)

Looks the part


----------



## mesitisg (Jul 21, 2012)

That's the grinder base I came up with.


----------

